# Our New miniature Horse Trailer Pix!



## wwminis (Jun 1, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Well, It's new to us anyway!




We bought the trailer used from another miniature horse farm that took very good care of it!! I took it to a friend of mine who owns a Custom Graphic Design Co. and had it lettered! Just wanted to share it with everyone!



[/SIZE]_

Bill


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice!!!! I want one so bad. Seems like when I have money I can not find a used one and when I am broke they pop up all over the place LOL


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Jun 1, 2009)

very nice, i love the personalization... great idea!


----------



## Becky (Jun 1, 2009)

Great looking trailer, Bill & Wanalynn! Love Peppy's picture on it!!!


----------



## maplegum (Jun 2, 2009)

i have miniature horse trailer envy. I want one just like that!


----------



## Jill (Jun 2, 2009)

It looks great!!! Congratulations


----------

